# Leg of Lamb - smoked - can it be pulled?



## patriot-bbq

I tried another leg of lamb this weekend and can't seem to get it to a good consistency like pulled pork.

I smoked the 5 pounds for about 9 hours at 250, spritzing it every hour after 5.  Got the temperature up to 195-ish.  Wrapped it up and set it aside for 45 minutes. 

It was still pretty firm, almost like cooked chicken breasts.  Instead of pulling (like a pork butt), I chopped it gently with a cleaver and added a little more black sauce (western Kentucky style).  It tasted good but not great.  I also kept it in a steamer tray and it still dried out after about an hour - maybe it was chopped too fine.

Is this meat too lean to pull like pork?  I've never been to western Kentucky and seen the resulting product.

Is it better just to slice it with the sauce?  

Anybody from western Kentucky want to weigh in on the correct cut of meat (instead of leg) or secrets that I'm missing?

Thanks.


----------



## pgsmoker64

I think you hit the nail on the head....the meat is too lean.

At 195 you were probably just a few degrees away from jerky!   I would go a maximum of 165 on lamb.

Good luck next time around!

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj

West KY Q is all about Mutton, much older Sheep, which is a lot fattier, that is smoked low and slow a long time. That being said, pretty much any land animal meat will get fall apart tender given low heat a long time. It is a function of breaking down the Collagen until the muscle fibers separate. A Beef Brisket Flat is leaner than a Lamb Leg and it gets tender and stays juicy. So hit it with 225°F until the IT is 200-205°, start probe testing at 195, give it a solid hour rest and it will get pull apart tender. Juicy will most likely come from a moist chamber to the stall and a dry chamber to the end. Foiling would not hurt either....JJ


----------

